# Iphone problem: Cant send/reply text message or email



## macplus2PB12 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have have an 8 gig Iphone(MA712) on 1.0.2 (it was working fine so I felt no need to upgrade until now) that was working great since I unlocked it Sept. 07.

Now when I start SMS it iether:

1)goes back to home when I try to type a reply 

2)doesnt show the old onversations when I tap on a name/number but does change the heading at top to that persons name ie. stays on same screen but title changes


Also, when I try so send by email a picture taken with the iphone it again goes to home screen.

The only thing that has changed (since I was able to text/email) was I upgraded/downloaded with Installer a half dozen programmes that I have now deleted in case they were the source of the problem.

I also deleted a few old text messages incase it was full but same problem.

If an upgrade is required whats the easiest/safest way to upgrade to the most recent version?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

In the case of funky behaviour with the DEFAULT apps, my advice would be to reverse the hacking (ie put the iPhone in recovery mode and do a factory restore to 1.14), then use your hacking tool of choice (in my case, InDependence) to jailbreak and unlock the iPhone.

At that point, I would STOP and test the SMS app and Mail app to make sure they are now working correctly. If so, you should then put on the latest Community Sources and Installer.app and whatever else you had on there before, testing along the way.


----------



## piyush1414 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Recover your Lost music file & contacts from iPhone & iPod*

Recover your deleted music files & text message from iphone & iPod. Know more about the recovery procedure

iPhone data recovery software to recover lost, deleted, formatted calls, sms, voicemails, photos, ringtones, music, internet files.

iPod recovery software to recover lost, deleted music files, pictures from iPod shuffle, iPod nano, iPod classic, iPod touch


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I would back it up in tunes, restore, then use iliberty+ to unlock, you will be upgraded and everything should be back to normal.

Not too many people left on 1.0.2, you are one of the few.


----------

